# Brand new babies



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

We had three does due on the 16th. One had hers last night and we are still waiting on the other two. We actually were there for the birth this time, finally. June had one little bucking (the black one) and one little doeling.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute babies, congrats!


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

So cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

They are adorable! Just love that little doeling.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are really beautiful , love their coloring too !
I thought I liked the doeling best , but the bucklings markings are so nice , lolol I'll take both of them 
Congrats


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

hmmm don't know where my text went. One more time...just had two more baby boys and I am surprised there are only two since she had quads last time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , she looks so happy  Congrats !
Cant wait to see them when they dry off


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

She was in the shelter alone with the other two babies when I went out. Their mom was out grazing. When I took them out, she panicked and kept trying to get to them. I think she thought they were hers. Either that or thought, "maybe if I claim these two, I won't have to go through labor!" We helped pull them because she just didn't seem to be able to push the first one out.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They look like big boys. Maybe dice she had quads last time she was confused. Lol


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol I think she was confused for sure. But fine once they were born.


And now our last mom to be has had hers too. Two more boys. What's up with all the boys?!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations!!! More pics please  They look so gorgeous!!!!!! What colouring was their dad?


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Working on the pics. When I go out, I have to try to figure out which babies belong to which moms. Lol. Definitely have to improve the facilities before next kidding season! Two of the moms don't seem to be too concerned about the babies and are perfectly fine with leaving them all with the other one (the second to kid who thought the first ones were hers). They haven't rejected their babies but they are certainly not helicopter moms either.

The dad of the last two sets of twins is kind of a champagne color and the dad of the first set is a light brown. Both very pretty bucks. I am surprised there were no spots on the babies, especially the last two. Their mom is covered in spots and her buckling from last year is all spots too. Oh well, they are still very pretty. Now to decide which of these boys to keep and which to sell.


----------

